# Jeff Foiles ripped off in MN



## ggrybas (Mar 11, 2005)

Just read Jeff Foiles had guns, cameras, and 4 lanyards full of calls and bands stolen from his truck at a MN waterfowl festival! How sh**ty can people be?!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

Karma is a b****.

It is pretty chitty that his stuff got ripped off. Hope his insurance was all good especially with the cameras being swiped. Calls are free for him, I'd be pissed about the bands too.


----------



## ggrybas (Mar 11, 2005)

Duck-Hunter said:


> Karma is a b****.
> 
> It is pretty chitty that his stuff got ripped off. Hope his insurance was all good especially with the cameras being swiped. Calls are free for him, I'd be pissed about the bands too.


I understand that it was a lifetime of bands!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

Forget about the cameras and replaceable crap- the bands would royally PISS ME OFF.


----------



## flashpoint84 (Jul 26, 2010)

This is a shame!!! I could care less about the cameras and what not but I honestly think I would break down into tears if I lost 4 lanyards of bands. To me this should be punnishable by death!!!


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Hopefully some are identifiable and he keeps an eye on e-bay and the likes.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Not sure, but isn't this the guy who was robbed at Bay City last weekend? Is he the Webbed Connections guy? Sounds like the same stuff that was stolen there this past weekend.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

big thread (funny read) on fuge forums about it. its like 10 pages of guys criticizing foiles and blaming it on him, lol.

sad thing is one of the pro-staffers got his c-pap stolen in the heist, that sucks as they are expensive and depending on the person, can be dangerous to sleep without it.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> big thread (funny read) on fuge forums about it. its like 10 pages of guys criticizing foiles and blaming it on him, lol.
> 
> sad thing is one of the pro-staffers got his c-pap stolen in the heist, that sucks as they are expensive and depending on the person, can be dangerous to sleep without it.


I thought it was the same guy. Don't know him personally, but it sucks none the less. I know the park at Bay City says in the vendor contract leave your crap there at your own risk, but come on...you'd think they may beef up their security a tad knowing that some guys have thousands of dollars of stuff there for the weekend? Glad we didn't think about leaving our canoe rig there this weekend :yikes: Even locked to a tree...they apparently could've chain sawed the tree down without someone knowing :lol:


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

Wow. that really sucks.

and this my friends, is why you'll never see me sporting the bling.

have had a couple pucker moments when I thought I lost them in the field or working shows. Then of course, there's the memory of coming out of a diner and seeing your buddy cry like a like a baby, just staring at his driver side window that was busted out and seeing that his 2 lanyards of bands left hanging on the rearview were M.I.A. they stole his collars he had lying on the dash as well.

it's just stupid pieces of bent aluminum, but they're representative of so much more and full of memories. They're irreplaceable.

~~~~~~~~
JD, did something go down at Bay City?


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

Branta said:


> and this my friends, is why you'll never see me sporting the bling.


On a somewhat related note- this is also a good reason not to sport all kinds of decals over your hunting trailer. You might as well put up big stickers that say "STEAL ME, I'M LOADED WITH EXPENSIVE HUNTING GEAR"


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Branta said:


> ...JD, did something go down at Bay City?


Just getting it second hand Branta that their trailer was broken into Saturday night. Webbed Connections was a few booths down from us in the SFCHA booth, and they bring boatloads of stuff. In fact I bought some dekes from them during the show (never say you have enough, cause you never do :evilsmile). I hope the park does something to make things more secure, because we need vendors like them there. Worst thing that could happen is they decide not to come next year because of this crap.


----------



## waterfowlhunter83 (Aug 10, 2005)

Duck-Hunter said:


> Karma is a b****.


Exactly what I was thinking...


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

Unfortunately, these sound like "sportsman" casing the shows for what to steal later.

Let's keep an eye out for bad apples, not just to protect out gear, but the gear of our brothers.

Just sickening. And who in the hell would steal someone else's friggin lanyard?

Obviously suffering from S.P.S (Small ***** Syndrome)


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

that really stinks.

I guess that's what (business) insurance is for, right?

I was at Costco the other day and they actually have this solar powered motion detector/light for under $50. you could place it/mount it anywhere and lasts 16 hrs (purportedly)

not that it would necessarily be the cure all, but it just may be enough to keep someone honest. heck , just the sight of them fore/aft on the trailer might be a deterant in itself. (if at least just to move them down the line to easier prey! -sorry neighbor!)


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Branta said:


> that really stinks.
> 
> I guess that's what (business) insurance is for, right?
> 
> ...


Don't even get me started about thiefs. We live in on acreage in the country, about 8 miles outside of a major city, built our house in '92, and have been broken into twice, and had stuff stolen out of our yard a couple times too (one time was a face cord of crappy soft maple that I had stacked after cutting a few months before). We have a security system that worked on the break-in by scaring them away with very little loss. We'll be out doing yard work, and if a car even drives by slowly we take plates and ID them. You learn to distrust everyone, and kind of get complacent about criminals. Sad but true.


----------



## ThumbDweller (Aug 2, 2007)

Could someone give just a brief synopsis of why the animosity toward Jeff Foiles?


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

ThumbDweller said:


> Could someone give just a brief synopsis of why the animosity toward Jeff Foiles?


Where'd you get that idea from on this thread? Sounds like (per Shi Kid) that the 'fuge boards are after him a bit, but I didn't see any animousity in these posts...or did I just miss it?


----------



## highcaliberconsecrator (Oct 16, 2009)

ThumbDweller said:


> Could someone give just a brief synopsis of why the animosity toward Jeff Foiles?


I don't know if it is present in this thread or not, but I've have smelled it from time to time... I forget now, was it $37,000 of items??? Do I have that right? Somebody already said it, those stickers are a dead giveaway. Your asking for peeping toms if your famous in the waterfowling community and then you let everybody know where you parked.


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

Branta said:


> (if at least just to move them down the line to easier prey! -sorry neighbor!)


Like this, I love it....


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

Ieatantlers said:


> Like this, I love it....


 
Lmao that is a good one. 

Ol' Jeff needs to get the stick that says "If you value your life, nothing in the truck is worth it."


----------



## carsonr2 (Jan 15, 2009)

ThumbDweller said:


> Could someone give just a brief synopsis of why the animosity toward Jeff Foiles?



I don't hold any animosity towards foiles and even bought one of his CD's years ago when I wanted to learn on a short reed which I felt was helpful.

I will say that I bought one of the falling skies DVD's a couple of years ago, and won't be buying anymore of his DVD's. Him and his group literally shot every duck 2-3 times or more.

I don't know if any of you guys have seen this, but they would make a solid connecting kill shot then follow up with 2 or more shots on the same bird as it was falling dead. In the video I have you can actually watch the ducks get pushed back and forth between shots from different hunters. I'm not talking an accidental follow up shot on a bird from a fellow hunter, but purposely blasting a duck....I guess for the purpose of shooting at something again. There are a few ducks that I'm not sure how they could have been edible with the amount steel shot they must have in them.

They even slow motion the multiple kill shots I guess to show the carnage, not my cup of tea when it comes to hunting DVD's.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

he's caught criticism over the years for a few things. claims of violating (not sure if hes been pinched), unethical hunting and of course what he's most famous for was the "floating the forth"....a trick that some may be familiar with where you sneak a 4th shell into a gun that has a plug. I believe there was a video of him showing how to do it.

*disclaimer: i'm only repeating and they maybe hearsay...(except the vid)....but i have met him a couple times and he was a decent guy to me everytime.

a lot of the criticism i'm sure stems from jealously also but theres no excuse to wish someones stuff is stolen.


----------



## ahartz (Dec 28, 2000)

Duck-Hunter said:


> Karma is a b****.
> 
> It is pretty chitty that his stuff got ripped off. Hope his insurance was all good especially with the cameras being swiped. Calls are free for him, I'd be pissed about the bands too.


Is Foiles a turd?????


----------



## StackemHigh (Oct 9, 2008)

He has been accused of alot of things, most haven't been proven. Got to met him once and he was a great person to talk to. Sucks that he lost all that stuff, im sure he will have plenty more bands to come tho.


----------



## Ruger-44 (Apr 2, 2009)

I heard a similar theft happened to Tim Grounds several years ago, except the theft was from one of their pit blinds. Apparently they left the guns, calls, lanyards and they were all stolen. The way I heard it, Hunter's call from the Worlds was on the stolen lanyard too. Not sure if it was true or how it turned out, but that would really suck.


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

WHEN YOUR AT A SHOW WITH YOUR PRODUCT. NEVER LEAVE YOUR STUFF IN THE TRUCK OVER NIGHT! I mean come on how many shows has Jeff done over the years? 1000 or more. 

How foolish, especialy wihen your truck is stickered up like a bill board. Why would you leave your call lanyards full of a "Lifetime of bands" cameras and two shotguns in the truck, locked or not?  

Not a very smart move by him. I think it sucks that you are not able to do such things, but we got ripped off in a little town in ND in 2001 and they got away with $6000.00 worth of stuff. Was it a foolish move leaving our stuff hung outside? Yea but we had never had a problem before with any thing. Plus they cut the lock on our trailer and stole everything in there worth anything as well. Busted out the windows of our trucks. Stole 8 pairs of Lacrosse waders 3 jackets, 7 dozen decoys, mojos etc. Insurance covered our stuff, but Jeff can never repalce the bands he harvested over the years. And that truly sucks. 

I NEVER LEAVE MY CALLS AND LANYARD IN A TRUCK OVER NIGHT! If i'm parking somewhere for eats or something, I always find a place to park the rig where I can see it too. You can't trust people these days. 

Basicly it was like parking the truck and saying HERE RIP ME OFF PLEASE. Sucks for him and Cole but....................................... 

Smoke


----------



## ThumbDweller (Aug 2, 2007)

Duck-Hunter said:


> Karma is a b****.
> 
> It is pretty chitty that his stuff got ripped off. Hope his insurance was all good especially with the cameras being swiped. Calls are free for him, I'd be pissed about the bands too.


"Exactly what I was thinking... "

This is what I was referring to.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

No worries, insurance will cover the 1/2 lb of alluminum...$1.00 or so.
That "Strait" sux to be him


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

smoke said:


> ...we got ripped off in a little town in ND in 2001 and they got away with $6000.00 worth of stuff. Was it a foolish move leaving our stuff hung outside? Yea but we had never had a problem before with any thing....Smoke


Funny you should mention ND Todd. Just last fall, one of our guys was hunting a field, and it was snowy and wet, so he parked on the main road instead of going off in the field. Well he apparently wasn't off the road far enough, and a farmer was trying to come down the road with his combine, and couldn't get past his truck, and apparently had to go a long way to get around him. Later that day he came to the house asking why he didn't leave the keys in his truck so they could move it outta the way :lol: our host farmers happened to be there, and they all said why would you not leave the keys in your truck? One of our guys said he always locked his truck, and they all looked at us and said "lock your truck??? never lock your truck out here!" We gave the farmer a drink and all had a good laugh. Just goes to show the attitude they have out there (at least in the area we go to...very small town)


----------



## webbedconnection (Jan 13, 2006)

We did not have any problems at the Saginaw Bay Show last weekend at the Bay City State Park. Not sure where that info came from. 

We still have lots of product for the Open House at our shop this weekend, August 14th and 15th in Livonia. Just got another pallet+ of product yesterday!

Foiles truck was broken into at Game Fair in Minnesota last weekend. He lost his lanyard, calls, several guns and a few other items.

I'll leave Foiles legal problems for later.

Jeff at WebbedConnection (we hunt, too!)


----------



## billbuster1 (Jul 27, 2010)

the ting i dont understand is why would you steal someones lanyard full of bands its not cool to have bands you didnt even shoot... as far as guns and calls i could see but i guess jeff wont make that mistake again


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

webbedconnection said:


> We did not have any problems at the Saginaw Bay Show last weekend at the Bay City State Park. Not sure where that info came from...


That was my bad...heard that second hand. Sorry for the misinformation.


----------



## Ruger-44 (Apr 2, 2009)

billbuster1 said:


> the ting i dont understand is why would you steal someones lanyard full of bands its not cool to have bands you didnt even shoot... as far as guns and calls i could see but i guess jeff wont make that mistake again


May not be cool, but it is profitable, just check ebay. Last I knew there were a LOT of bands for sale on there, including entire lanyards full of them. I can't believe people would do that, but apparently they do.


----------



## billbuster1 (Jul 27, 2010)

i ould buy a lanyard full of somebody elses bands... its crazy the kind of things people will do these days to make money like stealing other peoples valuables and selling them on ebay


----------



## hunting man (Mar 2, 2005)

A couple shotguns in his truck during no open season? 

I would think he is working over the insurance claim.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

hunting man said:


> A couple shotguns in his truck during no open season?
> 
> I would think he is working over the insurance claim.


I would consider he is sponsored by Benelli and and is also a benelli authorized dealer


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

hunting man said:


> A couple shotguns in his truck during no open season?
> 
> I would think he is working over the insurance claim.


this weekend is opening of goose in ND. If your on the road all fall for shows and your destination is lessay NDak.....perfectly normal having your guns with you.


----------



## FullBody (Nov 4, 2008)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> this weekend is opening of goose in ND. If your on the road all fall for shows and your destination is lessay NDak.....perfectly normal having your guns with you.


Clay targets this time of year as well


----------

